# 36 wks and think baby is now transverse.



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

hi

I am probably worrying when i dont need to but last night and today ive had more pains than usual.  it feels as if baby is now lying diagonally across my abdomen.  I have felt quite painful movements in my right side.  Last week baby was head down but not engaged.  I am now worrying that if baby is transverse at this late stage i might need a setion which is something i really dont want!  I have a scan and antenatal appt on Friday but if you can shed some light on this in th meantime id appreciate it a lot.

Thanks

Shaz xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Firstly, dont panic until you know something for definite....

Secondly, this goes for any fetal position.  Stay as upright as you can, ie no slouching on comfy settees.  Use dining chair leaning over an ironing board which is really comfy or use a birth ball. Get out dustpan and brush instead of the vacuum cleaner and get down on your hands and knees!!  All this will help babies reach their optimal position if able.

It is likely baby is still head down if it has been until now....

Try not to worry...

Good luck

Jan


----------

